# When to mow bahia grass?



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I have rye (went brown this past week) and a naturally occuring bahia which I am trying to strengthen prior to getting cattle in a year or two. So I want the bahai to reseed itself. Currently it is setting a three lobed stalk that has tiny black seeds (or at least I think those are seeds). 

A local is tell me that I need to mow my bahia grass now that it has the seeds so they will broadcast. I'm thinking that isn't going to help matters because it is hard for plants to adapt to requiring mowing in order to reseed. Anyne with experience with this grass? if not, I'll ping my extension agents AGAIN.​


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I know it spreads well. It used to be very invasive around here. Those are the seed heads. I suppose you can look at it and tell when the seeds are mature enough and then now to spread it. Once it grows mature though, it can sure be tough on mower blades. I am speaking of grooming mowers, I don't have any experience with it and other types of mowers.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Bahia is tough to mow for any mower. I cut hay fields where there are patches of Bahia. It slows the disc mower down, for a solid stand I would have to drop back a gear, keep the rpms up, and BTW keep the blades sharp. I'm also in SC.

COWS


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Wait to mow until the seeds have turned tan in color.

You could also use a pasture drag to scatter the seed instead of mowing. Mowing will cause the established plants to set another seed crop.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

oneokie said:


> Wait to mow until the seeds have turned tan in color.
> 
> You could also use a pasture drag to scatter the seed instead of mowing. Mowing will cause the established plants to set another seed crop.



Since I'm not currently grazing, except for deer, wild hogs, and wild turkey, and I want to strengthen the pasture, don't I want it to set another seed crop?


----------

